# Lambton-Kent Archers May 23 & 24



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Although our shoot is not listed on the quick list of upcoming shoots on the OAA Website, it is still on for this weekend. Bring your boots as it's still a little muddy in spots.

If you could indicate on this thread if you think you might come this weekend it would be appreciated.


----------



## crkwalker (Oct 29, 2007)

Sean,

I would like to attend, but need some more info. Archers Nook web site says May 23 , Hunter Field. I have only shot a couple off 3d, the furthest pin on my sight is 50 yards . Will this work ? What time does it start ? Any other things I should Know ?


Jim


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

crkwalker said:


> Sean,
> 
> I would like to attend, but need some more info. Archers Nook web site says May 23 , Hunter Field. I have only shot a couple off 3d, the furthest pin on my sight is 50 yards . Will this work ? What time does it start ? Any other things I should Know ?
> 
> ...



50 yrds will do fine for most of the targets and there will be others that can help you out with the longer ones if you like, we normally get going around 10am.


----------



## crkwalker (Oct 29, 2007)

Hope to be there ! My truck blew the power steering pump so it depends on if its fixed. It is saturday ?


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

How do you shoot a field round?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

crkwalker said:


> Hope to be there ! My truck blew the power steering pump so it depends on if its fixed. It is saturday ?


Saturday & Sunday, come for one, come for both, doesn't matter.


Are you the one that tried calling a couple of times? We tried calling back, but the call would not go through.


----------



## crkwalker (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes I called. Guess I'd better practice up a bit at those longer ranges.


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

This is a fun style of shooting, completely different than 3-D and everybody should try it once. The course is great with all kinds of different terrain and well organized. If you get the chance to make it you should.


----------

